# Post a pic of your biggest angel



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Like the title says post a pic of your biggest angelfish, it doesn't matter if you've got the best camera in the world to get the best quality or if you use a camera that use's rolls of film, like me, go ahead and post a pic or two of your biggest angelfish.

Here's mine


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's my biggest girl, Abby.

























I also have 2 smaller angels...here is a pic for size comparison:









She looks a different color in every picture...but she is silver with black stripes. Her stripes get darker sometimes and lighter sometimes. The two smaller ones have alot more black on them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, I can't wait till my angels get that big. *wipes drool off keyboard* lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

She's a big one. I haven't really measured her lately, but I think she's about 7 inches tall. Somewhere close to that atleast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

How big was she when your first got her? How long did it take after you got her to get that big?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is my biggest flame angel (marine lol)








And these are my biggest freshwater pair:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you get those angels (freshwater) when they were small, if so how long did it take for them to get that big?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I think my angel was about 3 inches tall when I got her. I've had her since September or October 2005 I think. I can't remember exactly when I got her. I should have written down dates and stuff, but I didn't. I got my other 2 angels in like March of this year I think...or maybe April....and they haven't grown much. They were alot smaller when I got them, then the big one was when I got her. 

I hope that makes a little sense...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

About three years. They need a peaceful, large tank for them to grow that size on a short time, with lots of live/protein enriched foods and water changes also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess I'm doing good then if my big one has grown 4 inches taller since I've had her...and in less than a year.

Nice saltie angel you got there Cichlid Man. Very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

What kinds of foods would you recommend me to feed them as I feed Tetramin tropical flakes and occasionaly I feed them bloodworms. So like I said what kinds of food do you all feed your angels to make them grow?


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are some pics of our biggest angel; he's our only one now, since he's so mean that he's killed every other angel he's lived with. The pictures kind of suck though, so sorry about that. 

When we got him he was about quarter size, not counting any of his fins. Now, his body (not counting his fins) is the size of the palm of my hand. His name is Michael.  



















This pic really sucks but it's got Michael in the forground, challenging the camera (as always) and one of the albino angels (Charlie) that we used to have in the background. 










Enjoy.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here is my biggest, my only one actually, hes tiny, only about 2-3 inches...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I feed my fish OSI Angel flakes and OSI Spirulina flakes. They also get frozen bloodworms every once in awhile. Mine are little piggies who come to the corner of my tank when I walk by, begging for food.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I may get my self some OSI Angel flakes once I get some extra money. What does everyone else feed their freshwater angelfish?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Monknsharona, do your angels eat duckweed or something?lol


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> Monknsharona, do your angels eat duckweed or something?lol


HA! I wish! There's so much of that stuff in the tank that it could stand a good munching.  Makes for a good snack for the canas, though. 

Nope, they just eat whatever else I throw in there. 

:fish:


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Isn't the ultimate size of FW angels significantly determined by GIH very early in life? I got three batches of angels in Jan. Two grew alarmingly fast and the other barely has grown at all. I knew that last group had been badly overcrowd when young but they were free and had some nice koi and good dark GMs. No amount of space or food or waterchanges makes those grow. They are worse than farmed pet store fish despite being genetically great quality.

Of the good fish some have gone from quarter size to over 3" in just a few months. The tallest of these fish must be 7"-8" but I think were born around thanksgiving 2005. Keeping the GIH diluted seems more important than anything I fed them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

What is GIH? I've noticed that the angel in my pic grew pretty fast and another one has grown some to but the other 2 doesn't look like they've grown much at all.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> What is GIH?


 growth inhibitor hormones. studies show that some fish produce this to stunt others so there is less competition, or in small bodies of water, all the fish stay smaller so more can exist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd go with that. My big angel grew pretty fast. My other two aren't growing as fast. I haven't had them as long and they were smaller when I got them, but I would think they would have grown more now.

I got the Angel flakes, not really for the angels, but because it said something about bringing out colors. I don't think the regular OSI flakes said that. Or maybe I just couldn't find the regular kind when I ordered the food. Who knows!?


----------

